# Do you need a pro handler for the breed ring?



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

How many owners handle their own dogs in the ring and do well? Do you really NEED a pro handler?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Do you really NEED a pro handler?


The honest answer is no, if you have the talent to exhibit a dog. I owner handle my dogs.

All of them. All the time. The only exception would be if my legs weren't working (and honestly, I'd rather pull the dog than have somebody else show it).

We have done ok for ourselves.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Most of the people I know show their own dogs. 

I don't, though. My knees are shot, and I absolutely cannot run around a ring, so my breeder/friend shows for me. Our specialty is next weekend, and she is going to run her fanny off in that huge ring!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have done both. I usually start my dogs, get a few points and experienceon them, then I hand them off to the handler who taught me many of the tricks and techneques that I use when showing. The dogs transition well and I feel that they can finish faster with the help of a good pro handler. A pro handler with years of experience will know more about the judges' preferences and therefore know which shows to go to and which ones to skip. 

Since I am presently unable to run at all, I have to have a handler. I miss being able to do it for myself.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I feel that they can finish faster with the help of a good pro handler.


That is most definitely true. It does take longer to finish a dog on your own (at least until you start being "seen"). I do feel, though, that with diligent study and even taking a chance on a judge (if for nothing else, learning what they will put up and what they won't) an owner handler can elevate themselves to the same level of expertise.

I keep a list of judges I've shown to, and write down what they like or don't like. I write down who I'll show to again with the dog I had, who I'd show to again, but would take a different style of dog to, and who I wouldn't show to ever again.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do our own. In the show and breed survey.

if we are doing more than 1 dog in a class, liek next weekend, and I am unable to go, we do get help for just the show ring. Gabor will still jump in and do the run off leash.

Since there are not a lot of shows and breed surveys, we have take multiple dogs, depending on needs and ages.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sue, when Gabor handles the dogs do you double handle?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lisa,

Not really. When he did Enzo at OG Indy, no double handling required. Other dogs, depends. I will not be in IL next weekend, so catching up with people to possibly call once or twice, if needed. 

I will be doing the girls later this year and next......


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sue...we'll be there to assist (if needed).....I just hope the weather is decent.
Let Gabor know, that he is more than welcome to come eat & drink with us!...we always like to share!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Wanted to be sure 

Robin and Carlos are helping us out so Gabor can bring both dogs. That is helping so much and allowing Gabor to get koers on both males (both need show ratings).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Wondered how you got the ears up when stacking them, but it sounds like you just ask for help from others.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Most of the time, do not need to get ears up. Occasionally, a call or two. That is for the boys. 

Kiera and Mia will be.....interesting. WILD right now. Kiera will be done after titled (she is only 18 months) and Mia turns a year next week.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I have done both (though not now, frankly I would need to lose weight to do that now...haha). Some dogs show better for others than their owners. Some it doesn't matter. When I show them myself, I bait them like other handlers do and stand out front (not by the dog) to get expression and ears up. 
For example here are two of Kenna (Forgive the 2nd one, she was going through the uglies) I am baiting her with a ball.


















vs being beside her with no bait (or anything to grab her attention).









And it is true it usually (not always) takes longer to finish a dog owner handled than putting a handler on them. I did enjoy showing them myself, I actually found it less stressful.

krisk


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

gsdheeler said:


> How many owners handle their own dogs in the ring and do well? Do you really NEED a pro handler?


I definitely need a handler, just for kicks , I really wanted to try handling on my own. Needless to say it was a comedy of errors , my dogs will not pull out for me and I basically trip all over them, they won't stand for any length of time, ect... I am not a push over with my dogs out side of the ring, I just need someone in the ring who knows what they are doing. My dogs look night and day different when I try as apposed to my handler . It's called professional handling for a reason


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

gsdheeler said:


> How many owners handle their own dogs in the ring and do well? Do you really NEED a pro handler?


Depends mostly on how knowlegable you are as a handler and also how serious you are about showing and about the potential of your dog.

Certainly anyone physically capable of doing the running can show their own dog. I have done it and sometimes was fairly sucessful even beating the pro handlers sometimes.

BUT to be serious and campaign for a CH, a pro will be very useful both in the handling itself in the ring and all the other things needed to consistently win - training, conditioning and grooming for example. As well as deciding which shows and which judges to enter.

And of course to get an objective evaluation of the potential of your dog, you should talk to a number of handlers and judges if you can do so.


----------

